# Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700



## Frank (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

[ASIN]B000WGUCT6[/ASIN]


			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> So und nun ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht der Sony Alpha 700 (kann nur im Vergleich zur Komi Dynax 7D (Kurz D7D) berichten):
> Die techn. Daten setze ich als bekannt voraus, wenn nicht, hier kann man sie Nachlesen.
> 
> Sie ist eine Spur kleiner und leichter als die D7D, fasst sich gut an. Die Haptik ist hervorragend und mit dem Vertikalgriff excellent, obwohl zwischen Griff und Objektiv-Aufnahme mehr "Luft" hätte sein können.
> ...


[ASIN]3925334823[/ASIN]   [ASIN]3889551823[/ASIN]
Hallo Helmut,

nicht direkt ne Frage, mehr eine Vermutung:

Der doch ziemlich hohe Speicherplatzbedarf bei jpg xfine und RAW, hängt mit der extra Rauschunterdrückung zusammen?


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

Servus Frank

Die Größe des RAW bestimmt nur der 12,xx CMOS-Sensor, hingegen wird das cRAW komprimiert. Beim Jpg Xfine soll es keine Komprimierung geben, daß JPG fine wird komprimiert.

Nein, da gibts nach meinem Wissen keinen zusammenhang mit der Rauschunterdrückung.

Canon macht das meines Wissens anders, oder ?


----------



## Frank (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

Richtig, 

Canon macht nur Unterschiede in der Größe (die wird Sony wohl noch zusätzlich machen).
Dann wird im RAW nicht komprimiert, zumindest nicht bei der 400D, bei anderen Modellen kann ich nicht sagen, ob die Möglichkeit besteht.
Im jpg gibt es zwar auch noch zwei unterschiedliche Komprimierungen, aber wie du ja schon sagst, die Größe auf dem Speicher gibt der Sensor vor, und bei deinen 12, Megapixel müssen 8 Mb für eine jpg doch schon sehr gute Qualitäten zum Vorschein bringen ... 

Aber ich habe in den technischen Daten auch gelesen, das du ein Format 16 : 9 einstellen kannst, das ist bei meiner Canon ebenfalls nicht möglich.
Allerdings brauche ich diese Möglichkeit auch nicht wirklich, da ich (bisher) noch keine Fotos auf dem TV betrachte.

Nebenbei: Meine nächste wird übrigens die "50D", aber die muss erst noch rauskommen ...


----------



## Digicat (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Kritik und Anregungen zum Beitrag "HDR - Bearbeitung mit Photomatix Pro"*

Durch den HDMI - Anschluß der Cam kann man auf aktuellen FULL HD Fernsehern die Bilder gleich von der Cam weg einspielen, dann macht auch das Bild-Format 16:9 Sinn.

Wenn ich richtig vermute, wie auch die Kollegen im SonyUserForum, steht die 50D schon im Startloch. Spätestens zur PMA im Februar wissen wir mehr.

PS.: Danke Frank fürs abtrennen von deinem Beitrag


----------



## Frank (8. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Ich hab mal ein neues Thema davon gemacht. 

Aber ich schätze (hoffe) das wird erst gegen Ende diesen Jahres was.
Schließlich ist die 40D ja mal gerade "frisch auf dem Tisch".


----------



## Digicat (10. Jan. 2008)

*Tiergarten Schönbrunn*

Servus Fotofreunde

Wie versprochen, möchte ich euch nun die Fotos aus dem Tiergarten Schönbrunn zeigen.

   
 

   

 

 

und noch zwei vom Haus des Meeres


----------



## Frank (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Hallo Helmut,

SAUBER 

Tolle Foddos.
Dazu hätte ich auch gleich noch ein paar Fragen:
Kannst du noch ein paar exifs dazuschreiben ... oder sind die schon dabei? Muss gleich mal eins runterladen.

Wie fotografierst du durch Scheiben? Ich nehme mal an, nicht frontal, sondern leicht schräg, wegen der Lichtreflexe. 
Oder hast du speziellen Filter gegen Spiegelungen?

Alles Freihand Fotos, oder welche mit Stativ?


----------



## Digicat (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Servus Frank

#1-3 + (9* + 10*): Stativ + 100/2.8 Makro, durch Scheibe, ohne Pol-Filter, nur auf Reflexionen beim fotografieren geachtet, aber meist schräg. *) ohne Stativ, freihand

#4-8: Stativ + 100-400er, nur #7 durch Scheibe

Leider hat es mir die Exif`s beim konvertieren von Tiff nach JPG zerschossen, werde sie aber morgen nachliefern.
Nur soviel ich mich jetzt erinnern kann sind alle mit ISO 1600 (bei ISO-Automatik) fotografiert, die Belichtungszeiten lagen alle dabei so um ein 1/40, genaues wie gesagt, morgen.


----------



## Frank (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

9* + 10*  wo ist 10? 

aber ich weiß schon welche du meinst.

ISO 1600 ... alter Verwalter, hast du noch was mit Bearbeitung gegen das Rauschen gemacht.
Es ist zwar zu erkennen, aber lange nicht in dem Maße, das ich bei 1600 erwartet hätte. 

 erstmal soweit.


----------



## Conny (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Hallo Helmut,

allererste Sahne


----------



## Digicat (11. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Servus Conny, Servus Frank, Servus Freunde der Fotografie

Danke, freut mich sehr das euch die Bilder gefallen  

@ Frank: nur die im Sony Konverter enthaltene "Rauschminderung" "Einbuttonlösung" verwendet. Es gibt natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit per Schieberegler die Rauschminderung zu steuern, aber bin bis jetzt mit der "Schnell-Lösung" auch sehr zufrieden  

Die Exif`s:
#1: 1/160; F5.6; -1,3EV; ISO 1000; Tokina 100/2.8 Makro
#2: 1/50; F13; -1,3EV; ISO 1600; Tokina 100/2.8 Makro
#3: 1/30; F13; -0,7EV; ISO 1600; Minolta 70-210/4 @=210mm
#4: 1/125; F6.3; -0,7EV; ISO 1600; Minolta 100-400er @=180mm
#5: 1/80; F6.3; -0,7EV; ISO 1600; Minolta 100-400er @=400mm
#6: 1/125; F6.3; -1,3EV; ISO 1600; Minolta 100-400er @=360mm
#7: 1/400; F6.3; -1,0EV; ISO 1600; Minolta 100-400er @=400mm
#8: 1/100; F5; +-0EV; ISO 1600; Tokina 100/2.8 Makro
#9: 1/60; F5; +-0EV; ISO 1600; Tokina 100/2.8 Makro

Mit ISO-Automatik (200-1600) und RAW  und im A-Modus (Blendenautomatik) in der Cam eingestellt.

Die RAW`s zu TIFF (16 Bit) mit Sony Images Data Conferter konvertiert (Weißabgleich, Kontrast, Rauschminderung)
die TIFF`s zu JPG mit FixFoto konvertiert (skaliert (1000*xxx; 3/2), gerahmt, geschärft (3D), verkleinert (240 Kb).


----------



## Martin a. B. (12. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Hallo Digicat

Tolle Bilder 

(Wie immer)

Und sowas wie die Anweisungen in deinen 2 letzten Zeile habe ich schon lange gesucht.
(wenn ich auch noch nicht alles kapiert habe )

gruß

Martin


----------



## Digicat (12. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Servus Martin

Wo liegt das Problem ? bei den letzten zwei Zeilen.


----------



## Martin a. B. (12. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Hallo Helmut

Na, z. B. "Weißabgleich" ??

Und eben grundsätzlich MEIN Problem, dass bei meinen Änderungen; selbst beim Ausschneiden oder Verkleinern, die Bilder- Datei oft noch großer werden.
Liegt aber -wie gerade hier in den letzten Tagen gelesen habe, an meinem JPG-Format
 Nur hab ich einfach nicht die Zeit, das gleich umzusetzen. Da bewundere ich hier einige. 
Oder ich brauch halt etwas länger 

Aber eine Frage hät ich doch noch:
Speicherst du deine Aufnahmen dann als RAW-Datei, oder Tiff, oder JPG, oder alles?
Und dann auf Festplatte? oder Brennen?

Und wie sortierst oder archivierst du dann alles?

o. k. die letzten Frage betreffen eher Zeile 3,4, 5,...  

Würd mich aber doch über eine Antwort freuen.:beeten 

gruß

Martin


----------



## Frank (12. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Hallo Helmut,

danke für die Exif Daten.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist übrigens Bild Nr. 4 mit der Taube. Ist die Aufnahme in einem Gebäude gemacht oder unter "freiem" Himmel?

Dann hab ich noch mal eine Frage zu der Belichtung.
Die Belichtungsstufen von z. B. -1,3 EV, sind das Erfahrungswerte, oder hast du diese vorher bestimmt, oder auf "gut dünken" eingestellt? 
Wobei ich mir letzteres eher nicht vorstellen kann. 

Nach mal ne Frage am Rande.
Wieviel Fotos hast du gemacht (auch von einem Motiv) und wieviel sind davon etwas geworden?
Ich könnte mir nämlich gut vorstellen, das um ein gutes Foto zu bekommen, mehrere andere "in die Tonne kloppen" kann. 
Bei mir zumindest ist das so ...


----------



## Digicat (12. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Servus Martin, Servus Frank

@ Martin: 





> Speicherst du deine Aufnahmen dann als RAW-Datei, oder Tiff, oder JPG, oder alles?


Aus der Cam kommen RAW > auf Festplatte mit Sony Picture Motion Browser importiert. Jetzt sind die RAW`s auf der Festplatte > von dort werden die Fotos die ich als "Gut" empfinde mit dem Images Data Converter konvertiert >
da sind wir gleich bei deiner Frage: 





> Na, z. B. "Weißabgleich" ??


der Weißabgleich Klick. Die so bearbeiteten Fotos speichere ich im selben Ordner als 16Bit Tiff ab (Tiff deshalb, weil das Format nicht komprimiert wird und 16 Bit deshalb das ein sehr großer Farbraum erhalten bleibt) > nun bearbeite ich die Fotos mit FixFoto (oder ähnliche Programme) und speichere diese als JPG in dem dafür vorgesehenen Ordner (Beispiel: für Hobby-Gartenteich, für SonyFotoForum, usw.). Die RAW`s kopiere ich auf eine externe Festplatte. Die JPG`s bleiben auf der Notebook-Festplatte und werden ca. monatlich ebenfalls auf der externen Festplatte gesichert.

Welches JPG-Format benutzt du ? JPG 2000 ?

@Frank:





> Mein persönlicher Favorit ist übrigens Bild Nr. 4 mit der Taube. Ist die Aufnahme in einem Gebäude gemacht oder unter "freiem" Himmel?


 Im Wüstenhaus des Tiergarten Schönbrunn.


> Wieviel Fotos hast du gemacht (auch von einem Motiv) und wieviel sind davon etwas geworden?


 Es waren 247 Fotos, davon sind ca. 100 für die Tonne. Bei heiklen Belichtungseinstellungen habe ich mehrere Fotos von einem Motiv gemacht. 


> Die Belichtungsstufen von z. B. -1,3 EV, sind das Erfahrungswerte, oder hast du diese vorher bestimmt, oder auf "gut dünken" eingestellt?


 Das waren Werte die ich durch Kontrolle am Cam-Display immer wieder verändert habe nach der Aufnahme. So eine Art "Belichtungsreihe". Die Cam neigt leider zum überbelichten, aber nicht immer, kommt wohl auf das Umgebungslicht an


----------



## Conny (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Hallo,

so eine reine Verständnisfrage: wie funktioniert LiveView, wenn ich nur RAW abspeichere?   Ich bin ja Anhängerin von Rohdaten und frage mich nun, was sehe ich auf dem Display?

Ansonsten: nur noch 14 Tage  dann ...


----------



## Frank (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Hi Conny,

hmmm, soweit ich weiß hat das abspeichern in RAW nichts mit dem Live View zu tun.
Bei der Live View Funktion klappt doch nur der Spiegel hoch und du betrachtest das Bild über den Sensor. 
Fast wie bei einer kompakten, oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## chromis (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Hi Conny,

you see, what you see  

wie Du abspeicherst, hat mit Live View nichts zu tun.

Gruß
Rainer

So ein Mist :crazy , das hat mit dem See natürlich nichts zu tun, gemeint ist sehen und zwar auf Englisch


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Hallo Rainer.

Genau aus dem Grund ist das Begriffslexikon (daher kommt die fälschliche Großschreibung) in der Überarbeitung. 
Es gibt einfach Begriffe, die sollten da raus.........


----------



## Digicat (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Servus Fotofreunde

@ Conny: RAW hat mit Live View garnichts zu tun, wie auch von Frank und Rainer richtig geschrieben.

Live View - Olympus E3


> Nicht neu für Olympus ist die LiveView-Taste unterhalb des Displays, sie lässt den Spiegel hoch klappen, den Verschluss öffnen und zeigt ein Livebild auf dem 2,5 Zoll großen Monitor an, der gute Farben und Schärfe zeigt. Er verfügt über eine Auflösung von 230.000 Bildpunkten und die Olympus HyperChrystal-Technologie, die die Ablesbarkeit im Sonnenlicht durch eine Teilreflexion des Umgebungslichts verbessert. Neu hingegen ist die Möglichkeit, den Monitor abzuklappen und frei schwenken zu können – so sind auch Selbstportraits oder ungewöhnliche Perspektiven über dem Kopf oder in Bodennähe ohne Verrenkungen realisierbar. Beim Einschalten des LiveViews erscheint sogar ein Hinweis auf dem Bildschirm, doch bitte den Sucherverschluss zu schließen, damit die Kamera hier nicht von Fremdlicht beeinflusst wird.
> 
> Das Livebild ist eine wahre Wonne. Auch an eine Lupe für manuelles Fokussieren wurde gedacht, sie vergrößert maximal 10-fach und eignet sich nicht nur für Stativverwendung. Der Ausschnitt lässt sich selbstverständlich auch frei festlegen. Es gibt weitere Annehmlichkeiten des Livebildes: Man kann ein Histogramm oder Gitterlinien einblenden, sehen, wie eine Änderung der Belichtung sich auswirkt, und schließlich beurteilen, ob der Weißabgleich stimmt. Nur eine Funktion ist nicht verfügbar – der Autofokus. Eine Kontrastmessung über den Bildsensor bietet die E-3 nicht an – das ist sehr schade, auch wenn das vielleicht eine recht langsame Messung wäre. Noch langsamer bzw. störender ist es jedoch, wenn zum Auslösen erst einmal der Spiegel runter klappen muss, die Kamera fokussiert, nur um den Spiegel anschließend für das Foto wieder hochzuklappen. Schnappschüsse sind so im LiveView-Modus nicht möglich.


 Quelle

Live View - Canon 40D


> Die Set-Taste erfüllt noch eine weitere Funktion – sie aktiviert die Live-Vorschau. Diese nützliche Funktion wurde von Olympus bei DSLRs eingeführt, Nikon und Canon folgten dem Trend. Um das Licht auf den CMOS-Sensor zu lassen, muss allerdings der Spiegel hochgeklappt werden, was den Spiegelreflexsucher unbrauchbar macht. Bildkomposition und Belichtungsmessung finden dann über den CMOS-Sensor statt, sogar ein Gitter wird dabei eingeblendet, allerdings ist eine automatische Fokussierung über den Sensor nicht möglich. Stattdessen kann man entweder eine Lupe mit 5- oder 10-facher Vergrößerung zuschalten, deren Bildausschnitt frei platziert werden kann, und manuell fokussieren. Alternativ aktiviert man die Autofokusoption im Menü und drückt zum Fokussieren die AF-Taste, woraufhin der Spiegel kurzzeitig herunter klappt und das Monitorbild schwarz wird. Über den Auslöser hingegen ist keine automatische Fokussierung möglich. Ansonsten ist der Livebild-Modus mehr als nur eine Spielerei, erlaubt er doch – trotz fest verbautem Monitor – neue, verrenkungsfreie Perspektiven, unauffällige Fotografie und pixelgenaue Fokussierung (siehe dazu auch unseren aktuellen Fototipp unter weiterführende Links).


 Quelle

Zum Live View der Nikon D300 habe ich noch keinen ausführlichen Testbericht gefunden.


----------



## Conny (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Ups,

jetzt könnte man sagen: erst fertig denken und dann sprechen oder selber mal Tante Google bemühen,  danke Helmut.

Ich hatte meinen Gedanken nicht zu Ende gedacht und erst dann präzise formuliert  . Etwas genauer gesagt: Was sehe ich auf dem Display beim Durchblättern der Bilder, wenn ich nur in RAW abspeichere?

Die Olypmus E3 hielt ich schon in Händen. Sie ist für meine kleine Hand einfach zu groß und zu schwer. Ansonsten ist das schwenkbare Display toll.


----------



## Digicat (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Servus Conny



> Was sehe ich auf dem Display beim Durchblättern der Bilder, wenn ich nur in RAW abspeichere?


Weiß nicht wie sich das bei Canon verhält  

Bei meiner früheren Cam Dynax 7D, garnichts, die konnte die RAW`s nicht darstellen, darum dort, RAW + JPG.
Bei der neuen sehe ich die RAW genauso wie die JPG.


----------



## Frank (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Sony Alpha 700*

Achso,

also, bei mir kann ich ganz "normal" das abgelichtete Bild sehen. 
Würde ja sonst auch wenig Sinn machen, nur im RAW zu speichern, wenn man die gerade gemachte Aufnahme nicht kontrollieren kann.

Also im RAW bei Canon alle Bilder zu sehen.


----------

